# Have you ever had your hair thinned out?



## ColourMyDreams (Jun 19, 2006)

That is thinned out with shears or scissors or whatever else you stylist uses...

Was it a horror story?

Or did it do you some good?

I've had both great experiences with it as my hair is thick, and also one horror story where they cut in a way which the hair grew out funny for 2 years.  So basically now I'm scarred
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and would like to hear everyone's opinion or experiences.

If there are any hairstylists on this board I'd love to hear your take on this too!

thanks


----------



## bottleblack (Jun 19, 2006)

I have it done just about every time I go! I just have too much hair and if I don't it weighs my hair down!


----------



## Vicky88 (Jun 19, 2006)

I always have it done when I'm at the hairdresser - but my hair is so thick, it really doesn't feel much different lol.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jun 19, 2006)

i have it done when i ask lol
i dont really notice a difference and dont think it does anything hah


----------



## bottleblack (Jun 19, 2006)

Hehe, I usually have to tell them to keep going 2 or 3 times to get it where I want it to be.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jun 19, 2006)

Looks good at first for me, but as my hairs grows it looks worse and kinda flyaway.


----------



## x20Deepx (Jun 19, 2006)

I like getting my hair thinned. It feels a lot lighter, although I don't really notice anything visually.


----------



## addicted_2color (Jun 19, 2006)

yes I've had it done.  It just depends what type of cut I'm getting to see if my stylist will use it.  But this past time I got it done, my stylist only did the ends to create layers and also since my hair is thick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So far I haven't had any stories w/my stylist.


----------



## Shawna (Jun 20, 2006)

I have very fine hair, but I have lots of it so I always get mine thinned and textured to help give me the style I like.  I think it just depends on what kind of style you are looking for.  Mine is short and spikey in a bit of a faux hawk so it needs to be light and airy.  If you want poker straight hair, thinning may not be the way to go.


----------



## meaghan<3 (Jun 20, 2006)

no, but I would love to try this.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 20, 2006)

I get my bangs thinned out because I still get the right look but it doesn't look "bang heavy"


----------



## lovejam (Jun 20, 2006)

My sister pretty much always uses thinning shears on my hair. I have a *ton* of hair, so it needs thinning out whenever I have it cut. I've never had a bad experience with it, so I think it's great. Thinning shears are, IMO, one of the greatest inventions in history. At least for me!


----------



## Jaim (Jun 21, 2006)

I used to get mine thinned out and I liked it! But now I haaaaaate layers in my crappyass hair. Haha.


----------



## colleen389 (Jun 22, 2006)

You might want to ask your stylist to texturize your hair instead of thin in out... that way they'll take out less and it'll be more towards the ends (depending on how long your hair is).


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 22, 2006)

I have too much hair.. and its too thick for it not to be thinned out when i get a cut.  so my exp. with thinning has been good


----------



## ette (Jun 22, 2006)

No because my hair is so thin anyway! LOL.


----------



## Shopaholic-xox (Jun 22, 2006)

Yes with shears. My cousin was giving me a haircut (shes currently learning how to become an esthetician) and she wanted to thin out my hair. I have really thick hair. It looked good except for the fact that she went a bit too far.


----------



## adeleybean (Jun 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 
_I get my bangs thinned out because I still get the right look but it doesn't look "bang heavy"_

 
Oh wow? You got your bangs thinned huh. I never actually thought of that. My fringe is usually pretty heavy and annoying. So that might help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I usually get my hair thinned out. It helps with the overall shape and that, and it sits better, because I have thick hair.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm thinking about thinning mine out... I have soooo much hair is not funny... trust me you can't even get an idea from this pic... But my question is, will it then grow weird if i don't keep thinning it out? I dont want to get it done if it's going to look like crap if i dont keep doing it afterwards...


----------



## litlaur (Nov 13, 2006)

I've had it done, but only with longer haircuts. It makes a big difference for me. I didn't have any weird growing out problems.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Nov 13, 2006)

I get my hair thinned from time to time. The problems with thinning your hair occur if you get it done too much. If you get it done once and don't bother keeping it up, it just kind of goes back to your normal hair.

I don't know how it'll work on your hair, though, because mine is straight


----------



## Pink_lily (Nov 15, 2006)

my stylist always thins out my hair and my god, does it make a difference!  my hair is so frickin' thick, and it gets very heavy and annoying to style and straighten.  this woman, i dunno what it is about her, but she's the first stylist to thin my hair and not make it look like crap, even when growing back.  my hair even feels lighter to me after visiting her.


----------



## Jadetive (Nov 16, 2006)

I got it thinned out the last time I visited the salon, but it ends up looking flyaway and frizzy and awful after some time. I'm going to try a hairstyle that doesn't involve any thinning. Maybe a blunt cut.


----------



## micky_mouse (Nov 17, 2006)

i have had my hair thinned out since i was 6..i have always had a good experience with it but one time i had them thin all over and not underneath i had a ton of really short hairs and i have semi long hair so it looked pretty bad...so i would say if they ask you say you want it underneath


----------



## leenabutt (Nov 26, 2006)

I got mine thinned out this summer and it looks much smoother and way less frizzy. I have naturally curly hair and it's SUPER thick. So when I would straighten it, it was pretty lame. Ever since I got my hair thinned out, it's no longer tangly and isn't frizzy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd suggest you get yours thinned out if you have semi-thick hair and definitely get it done if you have really thick hair


----------



## User34 (Dec 12, 2006)

I recently got mine " thinned out". He cut from underneath with some scissors and on a angle. I did notice though some lil' stray popping up hairs. But my hair feels so much lighter and  when I wash it I still freak out b/c I feel like I have 6 strands in my hand! lol. I'm used to having to use 3 rubber bands to hold my hair in a pony tail. But this is way better. Hopefully it does not  gorw out funny.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Dec 13, 2006)

my hair is super thick/curly, so last week i had it cut and she thinned it out as well. Its so much more manageable! I love it because now it isnt just a thick mess.


----------



## Pascal (Dec 18, 2006)

I have to or else I look like a wet cotton ball


----------



## als1626 (Dec 18, 2006)

I have a ton of normal sized (i.e., not fine and not thick) hair, and I get it thinned out with scissors pretty much every time I get it cut, which makes it much more manageable.  The times it's been thinned out using that razor comb thing-y have been a disaster though - made my hair all flyaway and frizzy. I won't let people get near me with one of those things anymore.


----------



## Empress (Dec 19, 2006)

Depending on the style you would like to achieve  and your own personal preference mainly determines on thinning hair or not. Like many posters here, I also have very thick hair (asian fro), that it's nice to thin it and mainly get rid of the excessive weight that's not doing much for me. 

It's hard to find a relate=able hair stylist tho :x


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 19, 2006)

I always get mine thinned out a bit. It's curly, fine and I have a lot of it and it's just easier to style when it's thinned out.


----------



## jessiekins1 (Dec 24, 2006)

i have so much hair and it's dense as well, so i need to get my hair thinned out almost every cut. it makes it more managable and gives it texture. i love thinning out client's hair that need it. it takes soooo much weight off.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Dec 24, 2006)

I have SUPER thick hair, and for a long time the stylist I had in my hometown thinned it out.  When I moved to where I live now I asked my new stylist to thin it out and she flat out refused to do it.  She told me that if I wanted my hair thinned out that I would have to go somewhere else because she doesn't do it.  Not because she doesn't know how, but she thinks it "ruins" your hair...something about it looking bad when it grows out*shrug*  She's the best stylist I've ever had in spite of not thinning my hair out.  Instead, she just cuts way more layers into it.  I still miss how good it felt thinned out and how much lighter it was, but I trust her so it's all good now.


----------



## jessiekins1 (Dec 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kimberleigh* 

 
_I have SUPER thick hair, and for a long time the stylist I had in my hometown thinned it out.  When I moved to wear I live now I asked my new stylist to thin it out and she flat out refused to do it.  She told me that if I wanted my hair thinned out that I would have to go somewhere else because she doesn't do it.  Not because she doesn't know how, but she thinks it "ruins" your hair...something about it looking bad when it grows out*shrug*  She's the best stylist I've ever had in spite of not thinning my hair out.  Instead, she just cuts way more layers into it.  I still miss how good it felt thinned out and how much lighter it was, but I trust her so it's all good now._

 

LOL it ruin's your hair. LOL nope, not at all. there's nothing wrong with thinning out hair that needs to be thinned. as long as you know how to do it properly, it's fine. your stylist should have negociated with you about the thinning instead of flat our refusing. after all, you're the client and it's what you want.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Dec 30, 2006)

*shrug*

She's the one that went to beauty school...not me so how was *I* supposed to know?  Plus, pretty much all stylists say that whatever your previous stylist was doing was bad for your hair anyway.  I've been seeing the same person for 4 years now and other than not thinning my hair out, she's never done me wrong.  As long as I'm happy with it now, and I am,  it shouldn't matter.


----------



## little teaser (Dec 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jadetive* 

 
_I got it thinned out the last time I visited the salon, but it ends up looking flyaway and frizzy and awful after some time. I'm going to try a hairstyle that doesn't involve any thinning. Maybe a blunt cut. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thats how mine is if they thin or texturize it to much, it grows and the ends look split, my hair isnt too thick or thin so what i ask for is long blunt layers it takes a lil weight off with out makeing the ends look too thin or split, if that makes sense


----------



## little teaser (Dec 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jessiekins1* 

 
_LOL it ruin's your hair. LOL nope, not at all. there's nothing wrong with thinning out hair that needs to be thinned. as long as you know how to do it properly, it's fine. your stylist should have negociated with you about the thinning instead of flat our refusing. after all, you're the client and it's what you want._

 
no a good stylist will give you her honest opinion and can refuse service if she thinks it's in the best intrest of the client, if some one comes into a salon with damage hair and wants to bleach or perm after you told her  your hair might fall out, do you think there gonna not refuse just cause thats what the client "wants


----------



## little teaser (Dec 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kimberleigh* 

 
_*shrug*

She's the one that went to beauty school...not me so how was *I* supposed to know? Plus, pretty much all stylists say that whatever your previous stylist was doing was bad for your hair anyway. I've been seeing the same person for 4 years now and other than not thinning my hair out, she's never done me wrong. As long as I'm happy with it now, and I am, it shouldn't matter._

 
sounds like you have a good stylist listen to her, im gonna share my story.. a few years back i wanted to cut my hair in some choppy layers, my stylist said the same thing as yours and said im not gonna do it cause i know your NOT going to be happy, so i cheated and went some where else and i paid the price for two years , i went crying to my stylist and i never cheated again, and i trust what she said even if i didnt always agree, i never was unhappy when i went to see her..


----------



## jessiekins1 (Jun 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *little teaser* 

 
_no a good stylist will give you her honest opinion and can refuse service if she thinks it's in the best intrest of the client, if some one comes into a salon with damage hair and wants to bleach or perm after you told her  your hair might fall out, do you think there gonna not refuse just cause thats what the client "wants_

 
LMAO chemcial services are a wee bit different than texturizing hair. you can't compare apples and oranges. sheesh.


----------



## jessiekins1 (Jun 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kimberleigh* 

 
_*shrug*

She's the one that went to beauty school...not me so how was *I* supposed to know?  Plus, pretty much all stylists say that whatever your previous stylist was doing was bad for your hair anyway.  I've been seeing the same person for 4 years now and other than not thinning my hair out, she's never done me wrong.  As long as I'm happy with it now, and I am,  it shouldn't matter._

 

so have i.  and stylists always bad mouth each other's work. it's just the way the industry is. you always want more clients and you want to retain as many as possible. that's why stylists do that.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jun 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jessiekins1* 

 
_so have i.  and stylists always bad mouth each other's work. it's just the way the industry is. you always want more clients and you want to retain as many as possible. that's why stylists do that._

 
Yes, but I don't *know* you...You're just some random chick on the internet to me.  So, you could see who I would trust just a little bit more, right?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Plus, if you really want to get down to it, I just don't care about having my hair thinned out anymore.  My hair is about 15in shorter now than it was when she first informed me that it was "bad for my hair".  Maybe she's changed her mind after 4 years; I don't know.  She puts enough layers into it to lighten up what I've got.  So if I have no complaints about it, what's the big deal?


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jun 5, 2007)

At least with my hair, layers and thinning do essentially the same thing. I just prefer layers now, because I think they give me more styling options


----------



## msmack (Jun 5, 2007)

thinng out my hair has always ended up with me in tears... I have really curly hair ... its like an army of 100 different curly q's that hang out where they want too. then the stylist comes along with a razor or thinning shears and makes all the 100 curls retaliate and split up and go freakin' crazy...fly aways galore. no more uniform curls... just crazy fuzz. thats my thinning out story lol hope you understand it!


----------



## myshka (Jun 5, 2007)

I asked my hairdresser for a style that I could put into a pony tail when I cut my hair from waist length to shoulder length. I was doing field work for school that month and wanted something managable in wind tunnels. It was fine when he cut it because I checked and yes I could pull it back. But then he thinned it and it was hell to manage.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jun 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *msmack* 

 
_thinng out my hair has always ended up with me in tears... I have really curly hair ... its like an army of 100 different curly q's that hang out where they want too. then the stylist comes along with a razor or thinning shears and makes all the 100 curls retaliate and split up and go freakin' crazy...fly aways galore. no more uniform curls... just crazy fuzz. thats my thinning out story lol hope you understand it!_

 
The key to this is the razor or shears have to be really, really sharp to not cause split ends.


----------



## user79 (Jun 6, 2007)

I used to have it done because I got my whole head cut into layers with the ends thinned out. I liked the overall look and it made my hair super manageable and easy to style. I've been thinking of going back to it because while my hair is getting longer and more one length now, it's also looking really weighed down and boring and just....blah!


----------



## thenovice (Jun 8, 2007)

I get my hair thinned about every month or so. I have so so so much hair- and my hair is naturally wavy. Getting it thinned really cut down on the waves. She did it with thinning shears.


----------



## faint___heart (Jun 10, 2007)

It was the worst thing I could have ever done to my beautiful curly hair :[ It was awful growing it out...ahh.


----------



## thelilprincess (Jun 13, 2007)

yes - both good and bad.  i had a haircut, damn crappy $5 place my brother took me to - and the lady insisted that the bob cut she was giving me would look right unless i let her shave off the bottom half of my hair.  i relunctantly let her and really regretted it.  mind you, that shaved underneath look was instyle 4 years before i got it, but this was my senior year and i couldn't do an updo for prom because of the shaved hair.  crappy crappy haircutter - i wound't even call her a stylist. believe me, i had bob haircuts before, and those haircutters at Fantastic Sams and whatnot never had a problem.  you'd think that since this haircutter was also asian, she's be able to cut my coarse asian hair.  ok, that was my rant.

my current hairstylist - wonderful!  she cuts my hair in such a way it doesn't look like a thick coarse mess.  she moved to florida but comes back to california every 3 months.  i still have her cut my hair.  but i think i might have to find someone from california since my bangs can't wait 12 weeks for a trim.  

granted, hair grows back.  but a bad cut makes me feel terrible until it grows out.  great hair makes me feel good about myself.  so find a good stylist and let him or her work the shears.


----------



## smerestain (Jun 16, 2007)

i always get my hair thin out everytime i get a haircut. I have thick hair, and so thinning it out and adding layers make it look so much better. it gets thicker again after a month or so but its worth it


----------



## Smilla (Jun 20, 2007)

I have to get my hair thinned out or I get the dreaded "Triangle Head" that afflicts so many women with thick wavy hair.


----------



## lainielainie (Jul 30, 2007)

I got my curly hair thinned out and it was TERRIBLE. It was almost a year ago and I still don't have the nice ringlets I had before. Curly hair needs structure and weight to form nice curls and thinning it out completely destroys it. I have a ton of hair, every hair dresser is always like "you have the thickest hair ive ever worked with" but it feels like even more now that its out of control and "fuzzy" a lot of the time. I wanted to get mine thinned because I had that "triangle shape" like crazy, but it just made my hair worse, especially since I ended up damaging it by straightening it after every shower because I couldn't handle it.


----------



## blindpassion (Jul 30, 2007)

I have incredibly thick hair and I get it thinned every time I go to the hair dresser. I straighten my hair after every shower, and my hair takes up to an hour to straighten if its not thinned out at least every two months. It's fantastic for people with thick hair.


----------



## Magic Markers (Aug 2, 2007)

My hairdresser did it once to mine, and I liked the result. I need to get it done again probably. I just have more hair in the back than the sides... Haha.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Aug 10, 2007)

I have super thick Arab hair... it's wavy and hard to manage so I have it cut into various layers. I think it's great since it's taken alot of the weight from my hair (i.e. doesn't take so long to dry or look as poofy). I'm going for a Thermal Reconditioning (i.e. Japanese Hair Straightening Treatment) this weekend though, and it should help thin it more.


----------



## frocher (Aug 10, 2007)

,,,,


----------

